# Male White Ringneck Dove - LI NY



## FurFinandFeather (Jul 18, 2012)

Took in 4 "female" white ringnecks from a neglect situation, and of course, one is a male. In overall good health, a bit handshy, but I am working on his human socialization. Laughs all the time, and seems eager to please. If anyone is interested in adopting him, please reply. If you are interested in the females, let me know. They are not perfect feather, having been picked on by the male. I would like to find the male a home asap, so I can concentrate on getting the females better socialized.


----------

